# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  La energía eólica marca un nuevo récord de producción instantánea

## NoRegistrado

> Las centrales eólicas españolas han marcado hoy un nuevo récord de producción instantánea, al superar los 17.400 megavatios (MW) a las 19.10 horas, según la información recogida por Efe de la página web del operador del sistema Red Eléctrica.
> 
> El último récord se registró el 6 de febrero de 2013, cuando se llegaron a generar 17.056 MW.
> 
> La generación eólica instantánea se ha situado hoy por encima de los 17.000 MW desde las 15.40 horas de la tarde y continúa al alza, por lo que podrían anotarse nuevos récords.
> 
> Las plantas eólicas han llegado a cubrir más de la mitad del consumo eléctrico peninsular español a primera hora de la tarde y actualmente constituyen en torno al 46 % de la demanda.
> 
> Pasadas las 19.00 horas, el parque eólico español funcionaba al 75 % de su capacidad.
> ...


http://www.expansion.com/agencia/efe.../20356591.html

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

No podía ser menos en un día como ayer, y hoy lleva camino de superarse.
A la vista estä:
http://earth.nullschool.net/#current....54,44.65,1070
Este es un enlace que colgó en su día en el foro creo que F.Lazaro (no recuerdo bien) y nos muestra el panorama instantaneo de vientos.
Como digo siempre, tal producción eólica es ideal, pero el problema es que mañana a lo peor es la décima parte y hay que tener previstas y operativas otras fuentes capaces de atender a la demanda de forma instantanea y suficiente. Y eso cuesta dinero.
Nuestro problema también es que no tenemos capacidad ni de intercambio internacional ni de bombeo para poder dar salida a ese maná que nos viene del cielo.

----------


## Jonasino

> La producción de energía eólica presenta algunas singularidades, derivadas de su carácter no gestionable, que obliga a disponer en el sistema de reservas de potencia suficientes en todo momento (procedentes de otras fuentes de energía como ciclos combinados o del bombeo).
> 
> Esta particularidad exige la optimización de las funciones de previsión, monitorización y control de este tipo de generación, a partir de las telemedidas de la producción eólica, de forma que la operación del sistema se pueda realizar en las condiciones adecuadas de seguridad.
> 
> El gráfico de generación eólica en tiempo real informa sobre la energía eólica que se está produciendo en el sistema eléctrico peninsular, durante un intervalo de 30 horas y los datos se actualizan cada diez minutos. Esta curva se complementa con información sobre el porcentaje que la energía eólica aporta a la cobertura total de la demanda eléctrica peninsular y el porcentaje aproximado de la potencia eólica total instalada.
> 
> El gráfico de generación eólica por intervalos y su aportación a la cobertura de la demanda tiene como objetivo ayudar a comprobar la variabilidad del viento y cómo Red Eléctrica, a través del Cecre, tiene que alcanzar siempre la combinación ideal entre la máxima integración eólica y la seguridad del sistema eléctrico, frente a un comportamiento más homogéneo en la demanda diaria.


https://demanda.ree.es/eolica.html

Fuente: REE

----------

